# Help!! How to remove rear axle on limited slip differential 90 suburban



## Rick from Paso (May 27, 2002)

Spent the afternoon under my burb trying to pull the c-clip off of the left rear axle. I can't see a way to get to the c-clip with all of the limited slip gear in the way. I pulled the pinon shaft but one side is blocked by the locker block the other side is blocked by a little centrifugal gear assembly and some other spring loaded gizmo on a shaft next to the centrifugal gizmo. I don't see a way to remove the shafts on these things. I thought they were held in by allen screws but not the case. Anyone out there have an idea. My axle seal is shot and I suspect the bearing too (from the sound of it). Thanks for any help!


----------

